# Would you buy a used R35 GTR?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thought asking my fellow Skyline and Skyline GTR members what they think about a used R35 purchase.
I might have the answers myself as I live in japan and deal with GTRs daily and have sold some R35s in the past as well, but I don`t know if you really need the scary deep pockets.

Prices have droped around the 50000Euro mark and basicly is that bargain for what you get, if the car has no accident history.

Many peeps have bought R35s around the world and despite the freezing cases of missions poping and engines melting, the majority of the cars seems to hold. 

What is your opinion on this.

Cheers

PS: I only want opinions from none-R35 GTR owners, as I know how they drive and feel, and that they are worth every penny. .ex . . . its the step and state of mind, the purchase determination of a skyline owner I want to hear.


Chris


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

I currently own an R32 GT-R and at the end of the year i'm looking to buy a used R35 GT-R.

To be honest i'd approach it with the same caution i did when i bought my R32 GT-R, i.e. buying from somewhere reputable, at earliest a 2009 model and no more than around 8000 miles. Providing it's been well looked after, serviced at every interval and still with two or so years of warranty it wouldn't put me off at all


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think I would - but from a dealer and with a warranty. But then I'd be wary of buying any car over around £30K privately anyway, however much the bargain.

edit to add a caveat - I am not a fan of 'auto' transmissions and it'd have to be a special car for me to part with my R34 anyway.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

No basically, dont like them sorry.


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

im SORT of currently in the market for an R35 at the min, but im still findin it hard to commit to selling my R34 (will i, wont i, kinda situation)
id have no prob buying second hand with atleast a years warranty on it, your covered.
but as mentioned above, do i really wanna give up the manual for the auto??
although from experience it is the best auto car i have ever driven bar none..
but the R34 is so rare and even here in little old ireland i know of atleast 5 or 6 R35's within 20 miles of my front door and only 1 or 2 R34's let alone a UK edition.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I wont be buying one, just imagine how bad that would look with me bent over the bonnet


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

possibly look into getting one in 5 or 6 years time, when prices hopefully are lower and a huge range of aftermarket gear available


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

hodgie said:


> I wont be buying one, just imagine how bad that would look with me bent over the bonnet



I'm afraid to ask................. but this does sound amusing. Not in a gay way, I just can't think why a bloke would be bent over his bonnet. 

Were you 'forced'?



:chuckle:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

was planning on getting one as my next car but the vrt here in ireland would be cripling


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Not for me,

I think they have too many issues, and those are expensive to fix.

...Even a small fender bender can set off the bonnet charges, and airbags, And that's not taking into account the gearbox and engine.

...Also, What happens when it needs a re-bore or new rings? Anyone got a "Plasma Coating" machine at their engine builders?

There will have to be quite a few being dismantled before this cheapskate would consider one.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Sub Boy said:


> There will have to be quite a few being dismantled before this cheapskate would consider one.




Judging by the R35 forum, that won't be too long now :chuckle:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Not for me mate, Don't like the look of them, Don't like auto's even if it's an all singing all dancing one, and like sub boy say's far too much cash if anything go's wrong. I'd rather buy 4 top quality 32's


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Initially I would have said no. But after seeing Robbie's car I think that one day I might.

It won't be anytime soon and it would be when the cars foibles are well known with proven solutions in place. The R35 is an amazingly capable car. In the same way that back when the R32 was released mild tuning produces a car which is comparable with the best contemporary cars. I'm also assuming that the R32's rawness will become less attractive as I get older.

So one day maybe but not for a while yet and not until there are plenty of options for 'fiddling' with the car.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I will be interested in one in a few years, I think like the r33 and r34 parts are mega money to start with and there are a few low mileage failures.

I will be more happy buying a well proven 50-60k mile car when they become available. When the prices drop, more will also be dissmantled for parts so there will be availability of used parts.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

We made enquiries initially about buying a new R35 but were put off by certain issues (either real or perceived) with the car. The interior, while of a decent quality is just oddly styled IMHO. The looks which I thought I was warming to in pictures just didnt do it for me in the flesh...theres just something 'not quite right' with the styling of the car to my eye, an X-factor you cant put your finger on. I see a few driving 'round our way and still cant seem to reconcile the looks.

As for buying a used one I must still say "no". Its not the car for me TBH. I just think that for sub £50k you could buy something like a 575 Maranello,360, Ultima GTR, 2 x Nobles :chuckle:, 996 GT3/Turbo even a GT2!! etc....theres a LOT more out there for that sort of money. IMHO theres more to a car than simply saying "it'll beat a 911 Turbo for half the money". Thats all good and well but I think even that statement which was banded about at launch is a bit misleading...it might do what it says on the tin but its certainly NOT without its issues.
All the above cars I've mentioned are high performance so none of them are slouches. The fact that the GTR goes that bit quicker to 60 isnt really top of my wish list TBH any more. Now I'm very open minded about cars and have no badge snobbery that I know of. However...and this is something that most new GTR buyers might not get...when you buy a Porsche/Lambo/Ferrari etc yes your buying a badge (I suppose) but your also buying something with a bit of provenance and history about it. its like old money Vs nouveau riche....
I'm not saying the GTR is good value, of course it is but if you take £50k that will buy you a seat in something a bit special. Granted it will have been used but it will have something the Nissan doesnt. I dont mean snobbery or 'look down your nose'-type attitude but something that, when you sit in it, just feels special. Its hard to explain what I mean....its that....x-factor I mentioned earlier which cars either have or dont have...and IMHO the GTR just doesnt have it.

I see a lot of folk are moaning about the semi-auto gearbox being an automatic.....I was under the impression that its a manual-style box (like the BMW SMG/ VW DSG). My M3 has the SMG box and I have to say I love it!! I suppose there will always be the "I prefer a manual 'box" crowd who moan about semi-auto's having had either NO experience with them or a quick mile down the road in their mates car. I couldn't go back to a car that wasnt semi-auto TBH. Its the future...

So then, would I buy a used GTR.......quite simply..NO!

I'm surprised that the R35 fanboy lot from the forum upstairs :chuckle: havent been on yet, deriding anyone who speaks ill of their deity. Maybe they just havent seen this thread yet 

TT


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They don't come here, the R35 lot. So we can say what we want!

On the auto selector gearbox thing - have driven plenty, owned one for a year, not a fan. Yeah 'manual' is there, but it is not the same!! Bit old fashioned like that, but I accept it appears to be the way of the future, so it could change.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Fair play Toni..I have to be honest, the 'auto' mode on the M3 is not great either but then, I never use it anyway...Why by a car with a semi-auto and then not use the paddles???
I remember a test drive in a 996 C2 ('S' IIRC) tiptronic and I have to say I was wholly unimpressed. You could just tell it was based on an auto 'box and the buttons on the wheel were only there to force the up/downshifts. All the good sequential boxes are based on a manual transmission with some form of shift actuation (air/hydraulic etc).

Message to all....DONT judge a semi-auto by the quality of its 'auto' mode as you'll invariably be disappointed.

TT


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> They don't come here, the R35 lot. So we can say what we want!


Actually some of us do venture into other sections of the forum and are aware of the Skyline! As for saying what you want, that's the whole point of the forum isn't it? I was tempted to chip in earlier, but the OP only wanted to hear from Skyline owners not us "fanboys" (shame on you Tarmac Terror:chuckle.

I would fully agree with peoples reservations about the R35 as there have been some issues although I've had none with mine yet. The argument about the gearbox is pretty valid - I hate slush boxes! It is the one aspect that almost put me off buying the car but it does have its good points. When I bring the car to work in the morning I can just pootle along in auto and it suits me fine. Driving home it goes into manual and gets driven like it should! Yes, it does have some infuriating quirks that you just don't get with a stick shift but when the turbos are spooling and you're going all out, the shifts are just so quick, a true manual will just not live with it.

I have said in some previous posts that the car I really wanted was the R34 and, if funds allowed, it still would be. The way I'm thinking now, after 12 months of owning the R35 is to keep it another 12 months then sell. Maybe an R34 or even an R32 (would have Dave Wilkins car tomorrow if I had the money!) will be next on the list and then I might even venture on the track.

Well, that's my contribution from an R35 owner, I'll let you Skyline owners get on with slating us fanboys. As you say, there probably won't be any others aware of this thread. Too busy talking Y pipes and the "W" word!!!!

Have a nice day.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> .I just think that for sub £50k you could buy something like a 575 Maranello,360, Ultima GTR, 2 x Nobles :chuckle:, 996 GT3/Turbo even a GT2!! etc....theres a LOT more out there for that sort of money. IMHO theres more to a car than simply saying "it'll beat a 911 Turbo for half the money". Thats all good and well but I think even that statement which was banded about at launch is a bit misleading...it might do what it says on the tin but its certainly NOT without its issues.
> All the above cars I've mentioned are high performance so none of them are slouches. The fact that the GTR goes that bit quicker to 60 isnt really top of my wish list TBH any more. Now I'm very open minded about cars and have no badge snobbery that I know of. However...and this is something that most new GTR buyers might not get...when you buy a Porsche/Lambo/Ferrari etc yes your buying a badge (I suppose) but your also buying something with a bit of provenance and history about it. its like old money Vs nouveau riche....
> I'm not saying the GTR is good value, of course it is but if you take £50k that will buy you a seat in something a bit special. Granted it will have been used but it will have something the Nissan doesnt. I dont mean snobbery or 'look down your nose'-type attitude but something that, when you sit in it, just feels special.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with all you say here, especially the old "beats a 911 for half the price", it's the full package, not just one feature that makes it. Maybe I'll cut and paste your comments into the R35 section and see how many people want to lynch you for being a "hater"?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> They don't come here, the R35 lot. So we can say what we want!
> 
> On the auto selector gearbox thing - have driven plenty, owned one for a year, not a fan. Yeah 'manual' is there, but it is not the same!! Bit old fashioned like that, but I accept it appears to be the way of the future, so it could change.


We do. Unlike many, I don't suffer from "them & us syndrome!" As for the gearbox, I use my car as a daily drive and that includes the M25 so the absense of a clutch pedal has been heaven of late. Technology moves on.....I'm embracing it!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nothing like poking a wasps nest with a stick, LOL!

Hello guys.:thumbsup:

Actually thinking more, the thing I hated about the auto box is it changing gear when it wants to rather than when I want to - I once spun out due to an involuntary gear change in a corner....I was a bit balanced at the time and it was just enough for me to do a 180. I didn't enjoy that. I assume the newer variants are a bit better at it.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> ... Maybe an R34 or even an R32 (would have Dave Wilkins car tomorrow if I had the money!) ...


You can't be all bad then!

The comments about the gearbox are interesting. I'm 100% sure that the DSG and SMG style boxes are faster than a manual can ever be. The question is are they as much fun?

Right now an R35 would be quicker than my car. No question really, brakes, gears, power has come a long way in 20 years. However the wekest link in my car is the driver. If I wanted my car to bring in the best 'ring or laptime I wouldn't be the one driving it. In the real world though I don't car how fast my car is, just how much fun I get from driving it. If I wanted to get something fast I'd buy a big bike anyway. I choose my R32 in preference over the 33 or 34 on the basis it was more fun to drive. I think that this holds true for the 35 as well. I've driven a few DSG boxes and they are certainly more effective but not as much fun as a manual.

Of course as I get more sprogged up and fatter this will most likely change.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

they're not for me- i'll stick to my 32 as i prefer to do the driving myself. plus they are just too big for the roads around here


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Cris said:


> The comments about the gearbox are interesting. I'm 100% sure that the DSG and SMG style boxes are faster than a manual can ever be. The question is are they as much fun?


To answer this, can you remember driving into a corner too fast and in the wrong gear, then thrashing about trying to correct yourself? Yes, you do! Then when you tried to correct it and went from bad to worse? With the DSG it just doesn't happen, you concentrate on the road and just flick the paddles, instant shift to the right gear.



Cris said:


> Of course as I get more sprogged up and fatter this will most likely change.


Definitely! Also, when you have more nasal hair, ear hair and eyebrow hair than is on your melon, it's time for an upgrade. Do you want to borrow a mirror?:chuckle:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Cris said:


> The comments about the gearbox are interesting. I'm 100% sure that the DSG and SMG style boxes are faster than a manual can ever be. The question is are they as much fun?


Yes they can.....:thumbsup:
I have to say that I was once in the 'manual is best' camp however, when we were searching for M3's the only red one that we could find (we wanted a red one!! ) had the SMG 'box. Missus was sold instantly but I had some reservations. Have to say that during our rather extended test drive I drove the car back to the dealer and my mind was changed forever. Now, the SMG box is not the BEST semi-auto out there so I can only salivate over the offerings from say, Ferrari etc. In theory (when its not exploding!), the 'box on the R35 should be pretty good as it uses twin shaft technology so the next gear's spun-up and ready for use. Should be a lightning-fast change.
Obviously how you change gear is a personal preference and I respect that but I defy anyone to have an extended try of a good semi-auto, then look me in the eye and tell me they dont like it...
Even for the R32, I'm swaying towards a Quaife sequential with a paddle-shift conversion....has to be the future :clap::clap:


TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Also, when you have more nasal hair, ear hair and eyebrow hair than is on your melon, it's time for an upgrade.


When you get to that stage it must be time to buy a Jag 
:chuckle:

Guy at work (sub 40!) just bought an XKR :chairshot. I asked him if it came with a cigar holder in the dash and a carpet slipper dispenser that activates when you get in so you can drive in comfort :chuckle:. while he was thinking about it I asked if there was hanging space in the rear for a smoking jacket 

TT


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

ya i would buy a used r35, but the prices still need to go down a bit. i have been in one they are great, but i miss the whole driving experience with manual transmission. I don't care that much that the computer can do it in 0.2 seconds :runaway:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

sandstorm said:


> im SORT of currently in the market for an R35 at the min, but im still findin it hard to commit to selling my R34 (will i, wont i, kinda situation)
> id have no prob buying second hand with atleast a years warranty on it, your covered.
> but as mentioned above, do i really wanna give up the manual for the auto??
> although from experience it is the best auto car i have ever driven bar none..
> but the R34 is so rare and even here in little old ireland i know of atleast 5 or 6 R35's within 20 miles of my front door and only 1 or 2 R34's let alone a UK edition.


I'd love an R35 of course but I think anyone with a truly mint R34 and I mean almost perfect near standard R34GTR would have to think carefully about selling it to buy an R35. As I think in a few years time an R34 could possibly exceed the value of a used R35 because there will be a lot more R35s available.

Mine isn't the type of mint car I'm talking about, but I've just invested too much in tuning mine to part with it right now, but If I could buy an R35 and keep my 34 I would be at the dealership tomorrow.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome R35 people! 

Good to see there are still some GT-R owners that remember where there cars were developed from!


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

I would NEVER buy an R35. I would hesitate to get one for free, other than to sell it and buy an R32 track car and an R34 daily driver to replace it.

The R35 is a car that fell face first into the fire, then had the fire beaten out of it with the Ugly stick........(_thank Jeremy Clarkson for something similar to that said_)......

I am sure the R36 may be better, as every second generation, something 'special' seems to happen.... ie. *R32* (_skip gay R33_) *R34* (_skip fugly R35_) *R36 ?*

It's all about the EVEN Numbers


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I too was debating, on (IF) after selling my R33, do i go for the R34 or the R35. I like the looks of the R34, but i want the performance of the R35. So, if i buy an R34, how much more will i have to spend on it so that it matches the performance of the R35, or do i say "sod it" and buy the R35 for its performance rather than its looks. 

The lack of passenger room in the rear of the R35 is what disappointments me the most for the size of vehicle that it is. If it had been a bit more accommodating in the rear and a little narrower (it is a wide car) i no doubt would have purchased one, whether it be new or secondhand.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

R35 owner - lots of valid points. Enjoying the read.


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Newbie (forum, not GTR world point of view) but I would buy one.

I'm back in the world of GTR ownership after a (long) break, with my R32 track car build, details to follow eventually... But I had my first '97 R33 V spec in 1998, second in 2003 both daily drivers and track days etc.

Personally I would buy a used R35 if it suited me and if I liked it having driven it. Not interested in the comparisons to 911 etc etc yawn. I'd buy one because I wanted it and from what I've read (not driven so cant comment but not averse to a modern 'box like that) I quite fancy one.

However at the moment I wouldn't buy one. Not because of it's price (as I suspect is why lots of people say no), not because of the gearbox, not because i could buy a GT3, just because it doesn't suit what i want as a DD or even second or 3rd car at the mo. But if i wanted to chuck £50k at a proper quick 2 door then I'd definately have a good look. If the GTRs i've had in the past are anything to go by I think i'd be a happy boy!!

My 2ps worth anyway


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I absolutely love the look of the car & really enjoyed driving one at one of the academy days 

but .......

I must admit i would not touch one with a barge pole until all of the current major issues are ironed out - by issues i mean spares pricing (frankly ridiculous - everything seems to be 4 figures +), dealer servicing becomes more consistent, glitches are a thing of the past etc.

It's fair to say a well sorted 32, 33 or 34 will keep up with a 35 without any issues on the road or on a trackday & parts are plentiful & whilst not cheap are cheap in comparison to the 35's. I love my 33 to death & it is great fun & reasonably cheap to run. 

I would sooner hang out for a couple of years, let the above issues hopefully calm down & then be very choosy & pick a gem amongst the LOADS of 35's for sale (as i'm sure there will be plenty to choose from).

If parts are still ridiculous then german it is ie/ M3 or C63 amg & still keep the 33 for good weather days only.


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah but it's a new (ish) car. All parts etc cost a lot of money for new cars that cost that sort of money. Spares will never be plentiful or cheap for a car like that until it's old and no longer costs £60k, it's relative - 4 figure parts for a car that costs £60k are more reasonable than 4 figure parts for one that costs 10k, or 20k.

Maybe I'm missing the point but buying a used R35 cant be based on how cheaply you can buy spares? 

Totally different motor but my Rangey Sport just had to have new Anti Roll Bars under warranty and the cost was £2500!!! Go Figure? but I wouldn't have not bought it had I known the ARBs would cost that to replace should they possibly need it.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

understood but bonnet dampers at stupid money, headlights etc at stupid money, all ancilleries pretty much the same doesnt want to make me want to run out right now & buy one - give it 2 years with spares becoming more plentiful thanks to breakers etc doing a roaring trade = more common sense. 

If it doesnt then i'm sure quite a few american, japanese websites will be doing a roaring trade .... 




RRSS said:


> Yeah but it's a new (ish) car. All parts etc cost a lot of money for new cars that cost that sort of money. Spares will never be plentiful or cheap for a car like that until it's old and no longer costs £60k, it's relative - 4 figure parts for a car that costs £60k are more reasonable than 4 figure parts for one that costs 10k, or 20k.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing the point but buying a used R35 cant be based on how cheaply you can buy spares?
> 
> Totally different motor but my Rangey Sport just had to have new Anti Roll Bars under warranty and the cost was £2500!!! Go Figure? but I wouldn't have not bought it had I known the ARBs would cost that to replace should they possibly need it.


----------



## RRSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Hearing ya bud


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

If i had the money i would buy the LFA instead of the gtr.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

PL_GTR said:


> If i had the money i would buy the LFA instead of the gtr.


At about 5 times the price....:nervous:

Can you imagine what the servicing is on that from Lexus?

It would go something like this:

"Hello, City Toyota"
"Hi, I need a headlight for my Lexus"
"Ah, Let me get onto the Lexus Computer [Read Expensive], What model Lexus is it"
"It's a LFA"
"Your first born....Is it a girl or a boy? We are going to need that as a deposit"


----------

